# Chi Camping



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

is it ok to take your chi campong with you? Its not a camping holiday, its at a extreme sports show but I dont want to leave Elise at home 

is this a safe option? what do you do at night so they dont escape or if someone undoes the tent etc...She has her extendable lead etc but where is best to attach it to a tent so she doesnt run?

any info on this would be appreciated. 
Im off to a hotel tomorrow till monday so i will reply when im home and i willl say thankyou now


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I take my chi everywhere with me, especially camping, but I have an RV. Is your chi comfortable around a group of people? Does she tolerate loud noises, like yelling? Is she attached to you enough that she'll stay with you? As far as attaching her lead, I would try to find a shady tree close to your tent. I would let her sleep with you in the tent but put the end of the leash around your wrist or ankle or better yet, bring a dog cage for her. If you do bring her and things don't work out, try to plan out a back-up plan. If you're still uncomfortable about bringing her, find a trusting family member to watch her. Good luck.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

When it comes to camping my Chi has it down. We frequently venture off miles into the woods with no communication to the outside worlds for days at a time. Both of my dogs really enjoy it. 

Here's a few pics from our last trip out. 

On the canoe


On the way up to the summit of a 4200' mountain, they climbed the entire way up and down.


Here they are at camp getting ready to head back out on the water.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tyson said:


> When it comes to camping my Chi has it down. We frequently venture off miles into the woods with no communication to the outside worlds for days at a time. Both of my dogs really enjoy it.
> 
> Here's a few pics from our last trip out.
> 
> ...


Wow that is awesome, they look so relaxed in the canoe! Happy Campers, I must say!!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey completely LOVES camping! We are very out doorsy hiking camping fishing people. I do tent camping no rv and my dogs sleep inside the tent with me. Audrey sleeps inside my sleeping bag with me of course but I do set up her own bed as well. Coleman makes an actual doggy sleeping bag, I have it for my shar-pei dog. Everyone says Audrey is prissy, a princess, priss pot, spoiled, never touches the ground, and so on. Then they see her camping! She's in the lake, trotting thru puddles, up to elbows in mud!needless to say she gets a bath first thing when we get home. I do take a lot of caution regarding fleas, ticks, cold, wet weather. She wears her sweater with a puffy coat over, she has little booties shoes and if she's on rock ground she will wear those. I keep baby wipes on hand for things such as dirt in her nose or close to eyes (she likes to dig and dirt gets on her face) and I feed her more calories. She is very very active out there and calories are a must. I think taking a dog camping is a wonderful idea, just so it is well thought out so you and your dog can enjoy yourselves to the full.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

If you are tenting, I would definitely use a crate rather than a tie-out. Your chi will not be the only dog there and if another dog gets loose and is aggressive, you have what amounts to a tiny, vulnerable pinata. We camp (RV) just about every other weekend in the season (May through Halloween) and so far Pablo loves it!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I would LOVE to take mine camping! We are a long way from family who has tents ect, but I can't wait to go with ours. Jade is an outdoor loving dog, Ein, well, I'm sure she'll adapt. Little brat wont potty outside when it's raining so I imagine we'll have to work on it


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

A lot of people put up a tarp attached to trees in order to shelter their gear from rain...I wonder if this would work as an impromptu doggie outhouse for Ein? Tarps and bungee cords are cheaper than drycleaning your sleeping bag


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Might have to do that  We may be moving to Michigan soon so we may have to set something like that up where we live for all the snow! Can't imagine she'd be any more amiable about 3 feet of snow.


----------

